# Projecto Meteoconstancia



## zejorge (18 Mai 2010 às 23:10)

Olá

O projecto *meteoconstancia.info*, é já hoje uma realidade. Dando os primeiros passos com uma Auriol, a ambição na recepção, e tratamento de dados mais fiáveis, levaram-me a comprar uma OS WMR 200.
Em resultado da minha falta de conhecimentos na área da informática, fruto da idade, tive no entanto uma inacreditavel sorte, quando o *Luis Salvador *um dia me disse "não use o software da Oregon, pois isso já ninguém usa....." ," deixe estar que eu dou-lhe uma ajuda, logo que possa....."
E, essa ajuda, já hoje se cifra em horas de trabalho, mas o *meteoconstancia*, já hoje debita dados e imagens online. E sabem o que le me diz ? - ainda vamos melhorar !!!!!!!
Deixo-vos aqui uma pequena reportagem fotográfica dos passos dados

A 1ª instalação da Auriol




A construção do RS
URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/i/meteorologia005.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

1ª instalação da WMR 200




2ª instalação e actual da WMR 200
URL=http://img208.imageshack.us/i/meteorologia005.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


Em breve darei mais noticias


----------



## Puma (20 Mai 2010 às 17:38)

Caro Zejorge,

Mais uma vez, os meus parabens pelo desenvolvimento rapido que fez nas suas estações meteorologicas, não só em termos de equipamento como localização do mesmo.

Verifico que tem sensor de UV. 

Já vinha com a estação?

Caso não tenha vindo, comprou a onde ?

Cumprimentos


----------



## zejorge (4 Jun 2010 às 17:25)

Olá boa tarde

Como já várias vezes disse tenho tido problemas com a recepção dos sinais dos sensores, principalmente do pluviómetro. Pois bem, depois de  duas semanas de testes, queria partilhar convosco a solução que encontrei, e que resultou a 100%.
Essa solução passou por construir, uma "antena parabólica", que concentre os sinais emitidos pelos sensores, num foco que mais não é do que a antena da consola.
Certamente que muitos de vós irão duvidar da "invenção", mas acreditem, que os resultados que estou a ter são sensacionais, pois em duas semanas não voltei a perder o sinal de nenhum dos sensores.
Os materias utilizados, são básicos, tais como um pouco de arame zincado, e a tampa forrada a aluminio, das caixas que se utilizam para acondicionar alimentos.
Junto fotos deste "invento", e aguardo os vossos comentários.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jun 2010 às 19:00)

Viva zejorge! 

Achei muita piada a esse método de captação de sinal dos sensores, isso só prova que por vezes temos que fazer os necessários ajustes para que tudo funcione regularmente e não confiar muito em tudo quanto vem nos pacotes das estações!

Os meus parabéns pelo empenho, só gostava também de ter mais tempo disponível e mais alguns €'s para avançar com mais algumas coisas nessa matéria...

Os dados já estão acessíveis?


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jun 2010 às 23:51)

joseoliveira disse:


> Viva zejorge!
> 
> ...
> 
> Os dados já estão acessíveis?







http://www.meteoconstancia.info/


----------



## zejorge (20 Jul 2010 às 23:00)

Olá boa noite

Não resisto a publicar esta imagem captada pela minha webcam há uns minutos


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jul 2010 às 00:23)

Tenho andado mesmo muito distraído com certas coisas....e só agora vi pelo menos um pouco...

..., e não é que o projecto está deveras interessante!

 Os meus parabéns.


----------



## GARFEL (21 Jul 2010 às 09:53)

muitos parabens
mais uma estação aqui da zona
assim quando for ao domingo de manha de bike
de tomar até constancia já consulto as duas estações 
eheeheheh
muitos parabens mesmo
p.s. - a parabólica tá demais


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jul 2010 às 17:12)

Meteo Constância nos Media.


----------



## zejorge (26 Ago 2010 às 16:58)

Olá boa tarde

O projecto Meteoconstancia, registou mais uma pequena alteração no que diz respeito à webcam.
Efectivamente a sua localização foi alterada, e as imagens são fornecidas online, do que em minha opinião resultou numa melhoria.

Passo a passo.........

Zejorge


----------



## lsalvador (1 Out 2010 às 10:28)

Mais noticias do MeteoConstancia.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Out 2010 às 12:14)

É com óbvia satisfação que ao ler esta notícia vejo que o projecto Meteoconstancia segue uma evolução muito positiva pela utilidade que tem demonstrado em serviço à comunidade local! 

Muitos parabéns *zejorge*.


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2010 às 14:17)

lsalvador disse:


> Mais noticias do MeteoConstancia.



Excelente, e neste caso decisiva, a presença de uma estação amadora, mas de qualidade.

Parabéns Meteoconstancia!


----------



## lsalvador (28 Out 2010 às 17:28)

MeteoConstancia no Facebook.

Vamos todos aderir

Facebook


----------



## zejorge (25 Nov 2010 às 15:27)

Olá boa tarde

Há já algum tempo que tinha pensado em elevar o anemómetro e catavento, de forma a conseguir dados mais fiáveis.
Só agora o consegui porque tive que esperar por um painel STC800, para alimentar os sensores.
Aqui vai uma foto, para os comentários que acharem pertinentes.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

Ora viva!

Que dizer? Tratando-se de uma estação amadora realmente não parece, um leigo diria que está aqui algo que não é para qualquer um e diga-se de passagem, de facto não o é!

Toda essa zona arborizada podia de facto ser um obstáculo, acredito que agora esse problema tenha sido minimizado ao máximo com esse incremento.

Parabéns zejorge


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2010 às 02:42)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> Há já algum tempo que tinha pensado em elevar o anemómetro e catavento, de forma a conseguir dados mais fiáveis.
> Só agora o consegui porque tive que esperar por um painel STC800, para alimentar os sensores.
> ...



Da estações que foram reportadas pelos membros do fórum, a tua está quase perfeita. (quase porque nunca está tudo feito).

Parabéns.

Um dia gostaria de ver "in loco" a tua estação.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2010 às 08:50)

Muito bom zejorge


----------



## zejorge (27 Nov 2010 às 14:50)

Boa tarde

Quero agradecer os vossos  simpáticos comentários..

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## geoair.pt (28 Nov 2010 às 08:33)

Viva!
Parabéns pelo projecto.
Podias indicar que  ferragens usaste para prender os cabos aos mastros?
queria fixar os meus mastros mas não sei qual a melhor forma de lhes prender prender os cabos de aço.
Cumps.


----------



## zejorge (28 Nov 2010 às 15:22)

Olá Geoair

Como deves calcular como bom português que sou, tive que inventar (desenrascar) uma forma de prender os cabos de aço ao mastro, para isso limitei-me a apertar uma abraçadeira no mastro, de forma a fazer uma saliência para evitar que o cabo de aço possa escorregar no mastro.
Não sei se a explicação foi  elucidativa, mas se for necessário farei uma foto.

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## geoair.pt (28 Nov 2010 às 21:55)

Pois, deve ter sido uma braçadeira desse género que encontrei no AKI, parece que serve para fixar tubos às paredes, mas como fica com uma saliência deve dar para passar os cabos de aço...
Da próxima vez que fôr a Malpique talvez vá cuscar a estação 
Cumps


----------



## zejorge (28 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

Olá boa noite

Terei todo o gosto em te receber, e aproveitar para trocar ideias.

Manda-me um mail para jjgraca@sapo.pt a avisar do dia.

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## lsalvador (2 Dez 2010 às 11:20)

Um intruso a passar em frente a webcam


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2010 às 11:21)

lsalvador disse:


> Um intruso a passar em frente a webcam​




Muito bem apanhado!  ​


----------



## lsalvador (4 Abr 2011 às 16:19)

A pedido do meu amigo Zé Jorge venho aqui publicar as fotos no inicio do novo projecto.











Nos próximos dias será relevados mais pormenores do que aqui se passa.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

O lançamento da 1ª Pedra


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Abr 2011 às 19:40)

Só para despertar a curiosidade ao pessoal! 
Da minha parte conseguiram.


----------



## zejorge (7 Abr 2011 às 17:48)

Olá boa tarde


Cometi uma loucura !!!!!!! 

Acabei de encomendar uma Davis Vantage Pro2 com o Weather link.

Logo que ela chegue dou noticias


Zejorge


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2011 às 17:59)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> 
> Cometi uma loucura !!!!!!!
> ...



E o que seria a vida sem loucuras ou aventuras ocasionais??

FORÇA!
Foi uma optima iniciativa


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Abr 2011 às 18:06)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> 
> Cometi uma loucura !!!!!!!
> ...



 Boa! Boa sorte com o novo projecto, agora profissionalíssimo!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2011 às 19:09)

Que excelente noticia 

Uma estação pra vida, já agora onde foi encomendada ?


----------



## zejorge (7 Abr 2011 às 19:22)

Olá Mário

Foi encomendada na Scientific Sales, Inc EUA

zejorge


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2011 às 19:25)

zejorge disse:


> Olá Mário
> 
> Foi encomendada na Scientific Sales, Inc EUA
> 
> zejorge



Boa, então prepara-te para a ir buscar à alfandega ou então quando te mandarem a carta a pedir o comprovativo de pagamento mandares para lá e esperares mais 1 semana até que saia de Lisboa para os correios mais próximos daí.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Abr 2011 às 20:34)

Se Constância já se encontrava no mapa meteorológico, agora a sua posição assume contornos de um certo profissionalismo, ora não fosse inevitável elevar a fasquia! 

Parabéns *ZéJorge* pelo empenho que tem demonstrado ao longo do tempo.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Abr 2011 às 21:48)

Zé Jorge, Parabens e mais não digo


----------



## Puma (7 Abr 2011 às 22:19)

Caro Zejorge...

Desde já os meus sinceros parabéns 

Tenho seguido com muita atenção o seu projecto, até porque temos tido o mesmo professor !!!

Desejo-te muitas felicidades para esta nova etapa do seu projecto.

Vá dando noticias.

Abraço


----------



## zejorge (7 Abr 2011 às 22:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Boa, então prepara-te para a ir buscar à alfandega ou então quando te mandarem a carta a pedir o comprovativo de pagamento mandares para lá e esperares mais 1 semana até que saia de Lisboa para os correios mais próximos daí.



Olá Mário

Saber esperar é uma virtude.....


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2011 às 23:48)

zejorge disse:


> Olá Mário
> 
> Saber esperar é uma virtude.....



Eu sei


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2011 às 10:02)

Parabéns Zé Jorge.

Venha então a Davis  

Mais um posto de observação de qualidade inquestionável. É óptimo ter todas as condições para fazer uma instalação segundo as recomendações da OMM.

Aguardemos ...


----------



## actioman (8 Abr 2011 às 15:21)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> 
> Cometi uma loucura !!!!!!!
> ...



"Excelente loucura!" 

Sem dúvida que quem se aventura nisto das Estações Meteorológicas pessoais e o pretende fazer de uma forma séria (nem entendo que possa ser de outra forma) essa "loucura" é inevitável. É tudo uma questão de tempo!

Parabéns zejorge, ganhamos todos nós!


----------



## zejorge (11 Abr 2011 às 15:57)

Olá boa tarde

Há cerca de uns minutos o site MeteoConstancia, foi encerrado para manutenção.
Em breve voltarei, com a "cara lavada" e com informações ainda mais fiáveis.
Vão ser uns dias difíceis para mim, pois fica a faltar aquela coisa........


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2011 às 16:13)

zejorge disse:


> Vão ser uns dias difíceis para mim, pois fica a faltar aquela coisa........



Não sabes onde está ?


----------



## zejorge (11 Abr 2011 às 16:23)

Olá Mário

A informação que disponho é está em processamento....


Zejorge


----------



## zejorge (11 Abr 2011 às 16:46)

Última Hora !!!!!!


Já tenho noticias...........

Foi efectuado o despacho !!!!!!!!!!.........



Zejorge


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2011 às 17:25)

zejorge disse:


> Última Hora !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Já tenho noticias...........
> ...



Ah bom, bem me pareceu. Agora de lá aqui é um saltinho.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Abr 2011 às 17:32)

Mais um passo no novo projecto.















Durante o dia de amanhã serão apresentados novos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Abr 2011 às 19:37)

Um  no bom sentido claro e em apoio a este projeto que certamente assumirá contornos de excelência!


----------



## lsalvador (13 Abr 2011 às 15:27)

Bem pessoal, a pedido do amigo Zé Jorge aqui tem mais umas fotos novas do projecto.

A evoluir rápido mas sempre com os pés bem assentes no chão.










*finalmente o buraco tapou-se...*


----------



## ecobcg (13 Abr 2011 às 15:48)

lsalvador disse:


> Mais um passo no novo projecto.



Boas! Parabéns pelo projecto, que se está a desenvolver num sentido muito sério e profissional!

Só por curiosidade, qual a origem dessa "torre"? Parece-me muito porreira e ainda não tinha encontrado algo semelhante.

Continuação de um óptimo trabalho!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 16:42)

lsalvador disse:


> Bem pessoal, a pedido do amigo Zé Jorge aqui tem mais umas fotos novas do projecto.
> 
> 
> 
> *finalmente o buraco tapou-se...*



Exelente trabalho, continuem a nos mostrar o desenvolvimento  .


----------



## lsalvador (13 Abr 2011 às 16:53)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas! Parabéns pelo projecto, que se está a desenvolver num sentido muito sério e profissional!
> 
> Só por curiosidade, qual a origem dessa "torre"? Parece-me muito porreira e ainda não tinha encontrado algo semelhante.
> 
> Continuação de um óptimo trabalho!



São torres da Televes.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Abr 2011 às 16:54)

andres disse:


> Exelente trabalho, continuem a nos mostrar o desenvolvimento  .



Durante o próximo fim de semana deve haver novidades.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Abr 2011 às 21:18)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> 
> Cometi uma loucura !!!!!!!
> ...



ZeJorge,

acompanho os seus trabalhos com a máxima atenção porque...
encomendei a mesma estação que tu, se calhar no mesmo dia (6 de abril) e chegou ontem... vou agora desempacotar... 
(note-se que eu mandei vir da holanda)...
depois do fim de semana darei noticias, mas não para este tópico, claro.
mais duas davis pro2 em portugal 

essa torre foi mesmo de compra! pelo menos parece!
10 m?

cps

bernardino


----------



## zejorge (13 Abr 2011 às 22:37)

Olá a todos

Na verdade o projecto vai evoluindo, pois a Davis merece que lhe proporcione as melhores condições .

A torre tal como o Luís já disse é fabricada pela Televês, e a sua altura depende muito do que cada um pretender.

O maciço de cimento, onde foi "chumbada" a base, ficará até 6ªfeira a secar, apesar de ter de ser regada com alguma frequência para evitar que o cimento estale.

Sabiam que o prego dos pedreiros é a água ?

Ao C.Bernardino os meus parabéns, pela compra, mas fiquei cheio de inveja por já ter a "menina" junto dele......

Continuarei a dar noticias e imagens......


Zejorge


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Abr 2011 às 23:45)

Bom, parece que os dois andaram combinados...
E é interessante que terei aqui muito próximo a estação do *c.bernardino*!  Visto que a minha humilde estação há já algum tempo passou à história (não sei ainda quando irei ter uma nova...), vamos lá ver se o meu vizinho ali em baixo não se importa de que sempre que possível apresente alguns dados desta zona tendo com base a sua estação! 
Ainda que certamente se trate de dois locais com as suas diferenças, à partida não devem ser significativas!
Parabéns aos dois...


----------



## lsalvador (15 Abr 2011 às 14:20)

Mais novidades do MeteoConstancia.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2011 às 14:44)

lsalvador disse:


> Mais novidades do MeteoConstancia.



Está a ficar uma instalação de excelência! Parabéns!


----------



## zejorge (15 Abr 2011 às 17:30)

Olá

Nas imagens ainda não é visivel o mastro que suportará o anemómetro e que tem cerca de 3 mts.
No total o anemómetro ficará a 7 mts...

Zejorge


----------



## zejorge (19 Abr 2011 às 19:16)

Olá, boa tarde

Finalmente !!!!

Já tenho a Davis comigo, pois resolvi ir directamente à Alfândega levantá-la, "ganhando" assim uns dias.

Agora será toda a operação de desempacotamento, leitura dos manuais, etc etc, para amanhã a colocar no seu lugar..

Depois porei aqui algumas fotos para vossa apreciação.....


Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2011 às 19:17)

Que bom, muitos parabéns.

A ver se até 1 de Maio está operacional.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Abr 2011 às 20:04)

Parabéns

Bateu o record de menos tempo de entrega para uma Davis vindo dos EU.

Ao todo 7 dias úteis é obra.


----------



## Puma (20 Abr 2011 às 12:50)

Zejorge... mais uma vez os meus parabéns pelo empenho.

Estou ansioso, como certamente, muitos outros que têm seguido o seu projecto, para ver as fotos finais com a sua menina já operacional.

Obrigado, por partilhar todas as fases do novo projecto connosco.


----------



## zejorge (20 Abr 2011 às 14:20)

Olá a todos

Agradeço-vos muito as vossas palavras de estimulo, porque na verdade elas para um "kota" como eu, são muito importantes.

Na verdade consegui reduzir os tempos de entrega, apenas porque tenho todo o tempo do mundo, a CP confere-me descontos especiais, e muito porque tenho o Luís Salvador sempre a picar-me !!!!!!! 

Ainda hoje, conto colocar-vos aqui algumas fotos, para uma vossa apreciação..

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## lsalvador (20 Abr 2011 às 14:43)

Fotos da instalação, mais dados serão dadas pelo próprio Zé Jorge.


















Os meus sinceros parabéns.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Abr 2011 às 14:48)

Excelente 

Agora venham os dados da Davis. Está instalada, a funcionar, agora é disfrutar dos dados porque os problemas devem ser poucos


----------



## ecobcg (20 Abr 2011 às 15:17)

Como se previa, excelente instalação! Parabéns!!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2011 às 17:27)

Brutalissimo, muitos parabéns.

Altamente profissional.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Abr 2011 às 14:17)

http://www.meteoconstancia.info/

O site já com os dados da Davis.


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 20:24)

Excelente instalação! Muitos parabéns


----------



## actioman (22 Abr 2011 às 00:37)

Um espectáculo sem dúvida! 

Parece-me que será a estação meteorológica com melhor montagem aqui das nossas (com melhor montagem qero referir-me ao facto de cumprir com todos os preceitos das normas pré-estabelecidas para uma EMA dar dados fiáveis!)

Parabéns!


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2011 às 00:41)

Brutal a instalação  estão de parabéns e desde já obrigado porque todos saímos a ganhar com este tipo de trabalho


----------



## Lousano (22 Abr 2011 às 01:03)

Zé Jorge, tenho uma dúvida.

O local da instalação de estação é diferente da anterior?

Se sim, qual a razão?

As questões que te faço é apenas de alguém quem quer aprender (sobretudo quando penso que a instalação anterior era perfeita).


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Abr 2011 às 01:20)

A instalação está 5 estrelas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2011 às 15:28)

Parabéns pela estação, é de facto a melhor escolha, sendo uma Vantage Pro2, verás que não te arrependerás.

Em relação à instalação, é também um luxo, tens tudo para ter dados extremamente precisos e dignos dos critérios da OMM.

Muitos parabéns, é uma alegria para mim ver este projecto.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 16:01)

Que profissionalismo !

Parabéns !


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 18:50)

Óptima estação, e pois claro, uma óptima instalação também. Muitos parabéns pela mudança José, e venham daí os dados.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 20:47)

Acrescento também, parabéns pela instalação .


----------



## lsalvador (28 Abr 2011 às 15:47)

Para mim esta foto demonstra toda a instalação.


----------



## zejorge (28 Abr 2011 às 17:33)

Olá boa tarde

Acho que é chegada a altura de emitir a minha opinião sobre a Davis, apesar de ainda estar apenas há pouco mais de uma semana a testá-la.
Na verdade, começo a já ter alguma "experiência" no que diz respeito a Estações Meteorológicas, pois em cerca de um ano e meio a Davis é a terceira estação que eu já utilizei.
Comecei com a Auriol durante cerca de cinco meses, passei à Oregon WMR 200 durante um ano, e estou agora na Davis Vantage Pro2, o que me permite dizer que efectivamente a Davis excede todas as expectativas, em todos os aspectos.
Desde a qualidade do material, à fiabilidade das comunicações, e ao rigor dos dados, a Davis ganha substancial vantagem, tendo como aspecto negativo o seu preço.
Não quero com isto dizer, que por exemplo a Oregon não presta, pois seria da minha parte uma injustiça que cometeria, e não fosse as falhas permanentes na comunicação entre os sensores e a consola, e certamente ainda hoje teria a WMR200.
Concluindo, quem tenha possibilidades de adquirir uma Davis, não perca tempo, pois na verdade é uma estação de superior qualidade.

 Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## HotSpot (28 Abr 2011 às 19:15)

Excelente essa foto da estação 

Mais uma opinião sobre a Davis, que para variar, é igual a tantas outras.

Boa sorte com a estação.


----------



## zejorge (1 Mai 2011 às 19:22)

Olá

Desde ontem que MeteoConstancia está off em resultado de o meu router não ter resistido a uma violenta trovoada que aconteceu ontem cerca das 16h00.
Amanhã lá terei que ir à loja PT, para a substituição do router.
Conto que amanhã à tarde tudo volte à normalidade.......

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## zejorge (20 Mai 2011 às 19:54)

Boa tarde

Completou-se hoje cerca das 12h00, o primeiro mês de funcionamento da Davis.
Durante estes 30 dias, nenhum problema registado......

Cumpts


----------



## zejorge (29 Nov 2011 às 14:21)

Boa tarde

Pois..... ao fim de cerca de 4 meses de auditoria, foi finalmente atribuído à MeteoConstância o *selo de qualidade destacada *por parte do Meteoclimatic.

Um agradecimento muito especial ao Luís Salvador, pois sem a ajuda dele não teria alcançado esta classificação.


Zejorge


----------



## zejorge (20 Abr 2012 às 16:40)

Olá, boa tarde

Faz hoje precisamente *um ano*, que entrou em funcionamento a Davis Vantage Pro2, em substituição da Oregon WMR200.
Um ano de "monotonia", já que durante este ano não tive nenhum problema com a "menina".....

Um abraço para todos

Zejorge


----------

